# Where are my Outlook PST files located?



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a small Outlook challenge I was hoping someone would comment on.

My 10 year old desk top took a dump on me but the hard drive is still okay.

Rather than repairing a P4, I am just going to use my new laptop for a while.

My desktop’s drive had some Outlook emails that I wish to import into my laptop.

I wish to know where in my Program files (for Outlook) I can find my PST data.

BTW: The PST files are what can be exported & imported in Outlook.

I know how to to the export & import (but I cannot find the PST files).

Can someone comment where I should look (within my Outlook files)? Thanks.

PS. Mind you, I just want to copy the file & import, not open Outlook from the drive.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Try to locate this path:
C:\Documents and Settings\User profile\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{24BC65AA-767F-4F53-AA72-D7D156623373}\Microsoft\Outlook Express


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks but I do not think I can "choose a path" is not longer connected. I borrowed a USD adapter to copy all my Outlook file folders & now I just need to know which folder to go to to fish for the PST's.

And, Outlook Express is different (it does not work with PST's). I am working with the full version of Outlook.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe it is in the following path by default:

C:\Documents and Settings\User profile\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Oulook

It is on our systems at least. I don't think the path is different on an Exchange account,which is what we use.


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Let me approach this from another angle....in order to accomplish my goal.

I have a “removed” C drive with my OS, email set up & application. I want to take it to another working PC, remove that PC’s C drive, connect my C drive & be able to function on that other PC. 

I tried it but the PC would not boot up (remaining in that famous black screening asking me if I wanted to log on in Safe mode or other. Is my goal an easy task? What needs to be adjusted?


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, okay...I was just told I cannot replace OS drives & make it work. So, I am re-writing my post in a new way:

From an otherwise broken-down PC, I have a working/removed C drive with OS and applications (Outlook email, etc). The only thing I care about her is Outlook.

I would like to get access & export all my old email (Outlook PST files). Once I find them, I will export them and then import into my new PC (which I know how to do).

The problem is, I do not know how to find these PST files (now that the C drive in removed). I tried making it a slave drive on another PC. However, from there, I am lost.

I did a search for “Outlook & PST” files but nothing jumped out at me but a bunch of other files. For all I know, the PST’s are inside somewhere but as I said…I am lost at this point.

What should I do?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

PGCroat told you where the files are located.
What happened when you browsed to that location ?


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Try to search using the keyword "*.dbx" (if you are using windows Outlook express); else "*.pst" without the quotes in the search bar.
Do not forget to check the option "Search hidden files and folder".
Hope this will work.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

PG Croat was correct.

http://www.officearticles.com/outlook/understanding_data_files_in_microsoft_outlook.htm

But Application Data is a hidden folder. You'll need to unhide System/Hidden files to be able to see the sub-folders. Go to *My Computer > Tools > Folder Options > View* tab and make sure that Show hidden files and folders is enabled. Also make sure that the System files and Folders are showing / visible. Uncheck the *Hide protected operating system files* option.


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

clyde123 said:


> PGCroat told you where the files are located.
> What happened when you browsed to that location ?


First, I thank everyone for caring enough to answer.

I tried what you all suggested & still ran into an issue.

PG CROAT told me to follow this path:

C:\Documents and Settings\User profile\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

The drive I am trying to retrieve Outlook PST's from is now connected to another PC as a "slave" drive (labled F).

So, in the tree, I found that drive, I tried to continue with PG CROAT'S string (but starting off with the F drive):

> F
> Documents and settings
> Default user (only profile that offered "local settings", tried ALL USERS too) 
> Application data
> Microsoft
>THEN....PROBLEM....NO "OUTLOOK FILE SEEN".

I also did a search on the F drive for PST. It did not find anything. When I did an F search using key-word, OUTLOOK, many files come up (bu no PST).

Comments? Thanks again to anyone who bothers to help here.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try doing a search on that whole drive for : *.pst
Make sure you include that asterisk, and the dot.


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Tried it...nothing. This is strange. About to give up.


----------



## RSP2RSP2 (Dec 27, 2008)

I never had more than one "user account"...just me as the administrator. Hmmmm...about to give up.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi RSP2RSP2, is it possible the drive has been corrupted or otherwise gone broken ? If you've searched and there are no files of that type, I'm sorry but I can't think of anything else to try.


----------

